# Cell phones at work or in school.



## Schafer (8 Jul 2008)

Hello 
   Army.ca

        I have made a couple post's around here and I have done the search and I have turned up nothing related to this topic one search even took me to a thread about the review of the movie (The Sum of all Fears), But back to the main question, due to the occupational choice of some, we may have our phones ring while at work or in school and it is in fact someone from your unit calling you. Or someone in a military position and they have had to call you for what ever reason being. What I'm asking is have any (CF) or other military personnel ever had this happen ? If so how did you deal with the situation ? 

        I am asking this because of a situation that had occurred to me, while I was in school this past year. My school has a no cell phone policy however if you are not on school property you can use it and if it as at lunch you can use it as long as your not in the building. On one occasion I was having lunch with my friends outside and my phone rang so I answered it. It was the Recruiting officer from my reserve unit calling As I'm talking to him on the phone I had a teacher come out of these doors and yelling at me from across the yard to put my phone away so I simply told him I cant do that at this moment and he told me I had to or I'd be sent to the office so I told him again I can not put my phone away and he said to me " it cant be that important" So I explained to the recruiting officer the situation and he asked if he could talk to the teacher I handed the teacher the phone and said my recruiting officer wants to talk to you. After 15 minutes went by the teacher handed me back the phone and apologized for interfering and with that he walked away. 

Has anyone else ever had a situation similar like this happen to them ?


----------



## Sigger (8 Jul 2008)

Ummmm... kay.

I double dare you to have your phone on ring during an inspection.


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Jul 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> Ummmm... kay.
> 
> I double dare you to have your phone on ring during an inspection.


I raise your double dare to a double DOG dare! ;D


----------



## RHFC_piper (8 Jul 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> Ummmm... kay.
> 
> I double dare you to have your phone on ring during an inspection.



heh... it wouldn't be a phone anymore... it would be all the parts of a phone in a heap, across the room, on the floor.


Time and place...  I have my personal cell on and with me in my office at work, simply because I get a lot of personal admin and military related calls.  It's also a way for work to get a hold of me when I'm out of the office... But I sure wouldn't bring it on a parade, or during a course (in class).  It's all about time and place.


----------



## Sigger (8 Jul 2008)

I just remember forming up during SQ and hearing the Canadian anthem coming from somewhere in the front rank.
OMG.... can you say buddy F****d? 

Just thinking about that gives me the cold sweats.


----------



## garb811 (8 Jul 2008)

I'm perplexed at how you're going to react in a real emergency if you thought a call from your recruiting officer was something that couldn't wait.   My god, what would have happened if they had called while you were in the shower after working out and the phone rang and you didn't hear it?!  :

Folks act like just because they have a cell phone they need to answer each and every call immediately, no matter where they are or what they are doing.  As RHFC_piper said, time and place.  There are times when you just need to shut the damn thing off and accept the fact that someone might have to wait 30 min to talk to you about whatever trivial matter it is they are calling about.  If you're really that concerned about missing a vital call about whatever the ongoing drama in your life is at that point in time is, get voice mail.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (8 Jul 2008)

have you ever heard the old addage 'IF ITS IMPORTANT THEY'LL LEAVE A MESSAGE?"   :


----------



## medaid (8 Jul 2008)

Believe it or not I can't pick up the phone, so leave a message after the beep. I can't pick up or I'd answer the phone, where could I be? 

BEEEEEEEP!


----------



## King Elessar (8 Jul 2008)

this past saturday i was taking the Canadian Firearms Safety Course. there was a "gentleman" who answered his cellphone 4 times during the course, another "gentleman" answered his twice during the course. that teacher had some great patience since he didn't even say anything. if it was me, i would have used the cellphones as shooting targets.


----------



## geo (8 Jul 2008)

At LFQA HQ, the building is EMSEC and all cell phones must be off - at all times.

Let's face it, do you really need to be connected 24/7 ??? I don't think so - I certainly don't.

At the very least - put the phone on vobrate - you can always pick up the messages - AFTERWARDS


----------



## geo (8 Jul 2008)

King Elessar said:
			
		

> this past saturday i was taking the Canadian Firearms Safety Course. there was a "gentleman" who answered his cellphone 4 times during the course, another "gentleman" answered his twice during the course. that teacher had some great patience since he didn't even say anything. if it was me, i would have used the cellphones as shooting targets.



I was at a conference.... phone rings and the gent answers the phone... instructor asks him to take his call outside.
Once the fella leaves the room - the instructor locked the door.... individual failed mandatory training - too bad, so sad


----------



## MedTechStudent (8 Jul 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> At the very least - put the phone on vobrate - you can always pick up the messages - AFTERWARDS




I find "silent" is better than vibrate. Because not only to you avoid someone actually *hearing* the vibration which does happen, you also then are not thinking for the rest of the class "Jeez I wonder who that is who called, is it someone important, maybe I won something etc etc etc..."


----------



## King Elessar (8 Jul 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> I was at a conference.... phone rings and the gent answers the phone... instructor asks him to take his call outside.
> Once the fella leaves the room - the instructor locked the door.... individual failed mandatory training - too bad, so sad



that'll teach him, well hopefully. some people are thick skulled  :blotto:

now that is what i wish the teacher had done to these 2 guys.


----------



## Dirt Digger (8 Jul 2008)

Back in my day, that spot on your belt where the cell phone goes is where we tied the onion, which was the style at the time.  ;D

But seriously, when I was in junior high, the school had one pay phone.  In senior high it went up to three.  If someone needed to get a hold of you, they called the main office and if it was an emergency, they brought the message to the classroom.  The system worked worked for the last fifty years before cell phones were even invented.

Now what you managed to do was not pick your battles, and made a teacher look potentially foolish in front of a crowd of your peers.  That could come back and bite you.  Do you think that you could pull a stunt like that on your recruit course?  "No MCpl, this call's important."  I guarantee you that wouldn't happen, but for some reason you thought it was the appropriate course of action with a teacher.  Hell, just wait until an RSM yells at you from the other side of a parade square...that stops traffic.

It's been said already...if it's important they'll leave a message.


----------



## SupersonicMax (8 Jul 2008)

I have my cell phone on pretty much all the time at work and I never had any issues.  Pretty standard for everybody where I work.  Not a problem to pick up if you're not talking to someone.

Max


----------



## aesop081 (8 Jul 2008)

Mine stays in the car during work as the hangar is an EMSEC zone.


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Jul 2008)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> have you ever heard the old addage 'IF ITS IMPORTANT THEY'LL LEAVE A MESSAGE?"   :



Or they'll call back.  8)


----------



## Spanky (9 Jul 2008)

[Insert Random Name] said:
			
		

> Personally, I despise the cell phone, Takes up valuable pocket space that could be used by anything else, and never gives me a moment of peace. But I have one because my parents want to stay in touch, and it is handy for when I need to make calls.
> 
> As for military related stuff, only two situations where I've needed to use a cell phone. The first time was when I scheduled my testing and etc. with the CFRC, and I called during lunch after clearing it with a teacher. That is the responsible thing to do!The second is right now, as I'm waiting for two phone calls for medical paperwork. So, the phone stays on and on my person for the next week. Otherwise, I keep it off and in my backpack. No reason to have it on in school or work otherwise.


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Jul 2008)

I actually kicked a person out of a class I was teaching when he reached for his phone for the third time in the first period. I said if it was so important for him to waste his time, then he can do it somewhere else.

I personnaly carry mine everywhere, always on vibrate. If I am in a class or a meeting, off it goes. The only time it is not on my belt is when I'm in the field. Not much reception in the middle of most training areas anyway.


----------



## geo (11 Jul 2008)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> I actually kicked a person out of a class I was teaching when he reached for his phone for the third time in the first period. I said if it was so important for him to waste his time, then he can do it somewhere else.



I usually start off any training lecture with a "OK, everyone reach into your pockets and turn OFF your cellphones - thereafter, I'd boot out anyone with a telltale "ringing".  However, I have had people give me an advanced "heads-up" that they were expecting an urgent call..... at which point we'd decide how real the emergency was - Common sense.



			
				211RadOp said:
			
		

> I personnaly carry mine everywhere, always on vibrate. If I am in a class or a meeting, off it goes. *The only time it is not on my belt is when I'm in the field. Not much reception in the middle of most training areas anyway.*



Huh ???
Often, the Cells are the only reliable means of communication when in the field.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jul 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Often, the Cells are the only reliable means of communication when in the field.



Been there with those crappy Motorolas we used to use.   :   Ever stand on top of the vehicle to get better reception?   ;D


----------



## geo (11 Jul 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Been there with those crappy Motorolas we used to use.   :   Ever stand on top of the vehicle to get better reception?   ;D


Jump in a Carryall & drive down the road - looking for a signal   :blotto:


----------



## ex-Sup (11 Jul 2008)

Dirt Digger said:
			
		

> But seriously, when I was in junior high, the school had one pay phone.  In senior high it went up to three.  If someone needed to get a hold of you, they called the main office and if it was an emergency, they brought the message to the classroom.  The system worked worked for the last fifty years before cell phones were even invented.
> It's been said already...if it's important they'll leave a message.


Thought I would weigh in on this.
Our school has a zero cell phone policy, but of course it is a constant battle with the students. Unfortunately we have to resort to threats to get the kids to comply. I tell my students all the time that I have a cell phone, but it's not on me. Then I get the whole "emergency" baloney; I usually quote the above mentioned procedure. Unfortunately, the some parents are as much to blame as the kids. They call their kids during school hours and are just as insistent that the kids need to have their phones on and with them at all times. Give me a break!  
The thing that I find is becoming a huge problem is texting. I had a Gr.12 class this past semester and they were constantly texting in class. It is something that can be done silently and you need to be moving around to see what they're up to. I had to threaten to chuck a few phones out the window to get them to stop (I wouldn't really have done it...I could just imagine the blow up that would cause).
As for the specific situation, teachers need to pick their battles as well. Would I yell at someone from a distance over a cell? Probably not. I'd take them time to go over and ask them to put it away. I think it is a big problem, but not one to get bent out of shape over. Also, I think that we must lead by example. I have colleagues that have their phones with them, and even remember speaking to another teacher at our sister high school that uses hers in class. Bulls$%t as far as I am concerned! There is no way we can expect the students to follow the rules if we are rubbing their noses in it.
My educator $0.02 worth.


----------



## geo (11 Jul 2008)

From my perspective, Bell & Telus starting to charge for text messages would be a good thing in this case...


----------



## NL_engineer (11 Jul 2008)

ex-Sup said:
			
		

> Thought I would weigh in on this.
> Our school has a zero cell phone policy, but of course it is a constant battle with the students. Unfortunately we have to resort to threats to get the kids to comply. I tell my students all the time that I have a cell phone, but it's not on me. Then I get the whole "emergency" baloney; I usually quote the above mentioned procedure. Unfortunately, the some parents are as much to blame as the kids. They call their kids during school hours and are just as insistent that the kids need to have their phones on and with them at all times. Give me a break!
> The thing that I find is becoming a huge problem is texting. I had a Gr.12 class this past semester and they were constantly texting in class. It is something that can be done silently and you need to be moving around to see what they're up to. I had to threaten to chuck a few phones out the window to get them to stop (I wouldn't really have done it...I could just imagine the blow up that would cause).
> As for the specific situation, teachers need to pick their battles as well. Would I yell at someone from a distance over a cell? Probably not. I'd take them time to go over and ask them to put it away. I think it is a big problem, but not one to get bent out of shape over. Also, I think that we must lead by example. I have colleagues that have their phones with them, and even remember speaking to another teacher at our sister high school that uses hers in class. Bulls$%t as far as I am concerned! There is no way we can expect the students to follow the rules if we are rubbing their noses in it.
> My educator $0.02 worth.



You could look at getting your school to by a cell phone jammer.


----------



## garb811 (11 Jul 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> You could look at getting your school to by a cell phone jammer.


As far as I  know, jammers are still illegal in Canada.


----------



## NL_engineer (11 Jul 2008)

garb811 said:
			
		

> As far as I  know, jammers are still illegal in Canada.



You would know more then I would.  I have been to a couple different places that conveniently (not single problems) have no cell single.


----------



## ex-Sup (11 Jul 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> You could look at getting your school to by a cell phone jammer.


Sounds interesting, but then again everyone would be blocked out and we do use cells for admin purposes ie. when they are out around the school yard, etc.

Also, we work for the gov't...there's no $$$ for stuff like that (we can't even afford new texts).


----------



## loadie (14 Jul 2008)

I'm a Search and Rescue Loadmaster and all pers qualified to hold SAR at my Sqn have a personal standby duty cell phone.  They are the only link to activate SAR duty crews after normal working hours.  They are the "norm" at most SAR Sqn's these days. This is also our our way of keeping in touch with our pers and you are encouraged to carry your phone even while off duty in case you need to be activated. Remember........military 24/7. Yes, even the airforce does it! Ha Ha!
I realise that there are certain places that are EMSEC, but if we're on standby the phone is on and a lot of of us have the most annoying ringtone so we can hear it above noise, etc.
My SAR Sqn don't have EMSEC zone/area.  Usually we're trying to educate the public about us, not doing the covert thing.
Just my 2 cents...............for what it's worth.


----------



## cpl.wolowidnyk (14 Jul 2008)

hey ex-sup you teaching in tbay??



id loose my mind with people using theyr cellphones in class :threat:


----------



## GAP (14 Jul 2008)

pte.wolowidnyk said:
			
		

> hey ex-sup you teaching in tbay??
> 
> 
> 
> id loose my mind with people using theyr cellphones in class  :threat:



or use MSN speak on a forum where guidelines specifically tell you not to....


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jul 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> or use MSN speak on a forum where guidelines specifically tell you not to....



Not sure if that's MSN speak or just bad spelling...... ???


----------



## ex-Sup (14 Jul 2008)

pte.wolowidnyk said:
			
		

> hey ex-sup you teaching in tbay??


10 years now...history and chair of social sciences.  Never a dull moment with teenagers! :


----------



## fire_guy686 (14 Jul 2008)

I keep my on me just in case I am off doing admin or other jobs and we get an unexpected flight or SAR change work can get a hold of me. That is about the only reason I even carry a cell phone at work. 

As for carrying one while I was in school. HAHA. Yeah right.


----------



## kratz (14 Jul 2008)

The example is 11 years old, but my buddy was heading for a night out one weekend and left his cell in the shacks . We returned early to change from paintball into bar clothes, when he checked his cell. There was a message on it with a Ship's Recall notice on it, he had time to tell me before heading out and made it before the ship slipped. In all fairness, they were *not* the ready duty ship, but the way that weekend turned out, the circumstances showed the value of checking your phone every few hours, if not having it on you at all times.


----------



## medaid (15 Jul 2008)

The only time that I had actively answered cell phone calls during class or meetings were when I was the Duty O. I always answered my phone, and it got me in to hot waters with the better half. The profs understood and so did people I were meeting with. That's the only time. All other time personal cell remained in the silent position.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Jul 2008)

kratz said:
			
		

> In all fairness, they were *not* the ready duty ship, but the way that weekend turned out, the circumstances showed the value of checking your phone every few hours, if not having it on you at all times.



If i am not on Duty and not on standby i dont answer my phone when i see the work number. I often dont take my phone with me ( I'm forgetful) when not on standby. If i miss a recall or something to that effect and dont get to it in time, thats just TFB. I get very little time for myself these days, i'm not going to start worrying about checking my phone every few hours just in case something might happen that i'm not required to react to in the first place. people have to learn to leave work behind when apropriate.


----------



## Sub_Guy (15 Jul 2008)

kratz said:
			
		

> The example is 11 years old, but my buddy was heading for a night out one weekend and left his cell in the shacks . We returned early to change from paintball into bar clothes, when he checked his cell. There was a message on it with a Ship's Recall notice on it, he had time to tell me before heading out and made it before the ship slipped. In all fairness, they were *not* the ready duty ship, but the way that weekend turned out, the circumstances showed the value of checking your phone every few hours, if not having it on you at all times.


Lesson #1 - When not on duty or a member of the RDS (Ready Duty Ship), do NOT answer the phone when it's a work number.  

I doubt any administrative action would have been taken against the sailor had he just gone out and had fun.

Lesson #2 - What voicemail?


----------



## blacktriangle (16 Jul 2008)

Stupid question, but as members of the regs, are you guys EXPECTED to have some kind of cell phone/blackberry? I just finished my contract, tossed my phone etc and don't feel like getting another one. For instance, if you went on leave somewhere far away, are they requiring you to have a means of contact?

I'm assuming not by the last couple posts, but just checking what I've gotten myself into.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Jul 2008)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> Stupid question, but as members of the regs, are you guys EXPECTED to have some kind of cell phone/blackberry?



No


----------



## danchapps (16 Jul 2008)

There should be a method of getting a hold of a member. Is a cell required, no. It can be any number where a message can be passed relatively quickly to the member. My cell is usually on me all the time, but then again, I'm too new and un-important to be needed NOW. Ahh the joys of being the newb in the platoon.


----------



## Run away gun (16 Jul 2008)

By the looks of things, the army does things a little differently than the AF or Navy. We have fanout/recall that can be activated at any time, by pretty much anybody above you in your chain of command. Sometimes it is just testing out the fanout to see how quick pers can get to work. Sometimes there is a legitimate reason for pers to be recalled to work. 

As for a cell phone, no they are not required. If you are going away out of the area you will have to submit a leave pass, with a contact number you can be reached at. (hotel phone number, friend's house number etc) If you are the on duty pers you would be temp. issued a cellphone/pager. 

And if you want to stand in front of your WO or Sargeant-Major, sure go ahead and not answer your phone. But like I said, things are different in the other 2 elements.


----------



## geo (16 Jul 2008)

If the army wants you to have a cell, they will provide you with one at no cost to yourself.
They will make you sign for it - and they very well might make you pay for it if you intentionally destroy it 
(but they,d have to prove wilful disregard)


----------



## SupersonicMax (16 Jul 2008)

Run Away Guns: What if you were away from your house all day and you have no cell?  How can they actually get you in trouble if you didn't answer your phone?  Are you expected to sit by your phone any time you're off work?

Max


----------



## aesop081 (16 Jul 2008)

Run away gun said:
			
		

> But like I said, things are different in the other 2 elements.



No, its the same thing.  Back in my army days i showed up 3 hours late for a bugout. The unit called my house and left a message but it was friday and i was out shopping and for dinner with the family. I eventualy made it and told the SSM what happenned. He understood and said it was something they expect to happen and i carried on with my duties.

Do you think we all stayed home next to the phone if not at work before cell phones ?


----------



## 2 Cdo (16 Jul 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> No, its the same thing.  Back in my army days i showed up 3 hours late for a bugout. The unit called my house and left a message but it was friday and i was out shopping and for dinner with the family. I eventualy made it and told the SSM what happenned. He understood and said it was something they expect to happen and i carried on with my duties.
> 
> Do you think we all stayed home next to the phone if not at work before cell phones ?



Back in the dark old days of 1988 I happened to spend the night at a lovely young ladies residence and when I arrived to work the next morning the battalion had been bugged out complete. There were half a dozen of us left behind. When the battalion reappeared after lunch, a quick chat with my platoon warrant sorted everything out. 8)


----------



## Run away gun (16 Jul 2008)

Common sense obviously prevails. You cannot prevent things out of your control, but totally ignoring your phone because it is a work number that appears on the caller ID, as someone earlier in this thread mentioned,  is not the most advisable option

And I am not speaking from anything other than personal experience. I have seen young Ptes fry for showing up 1+ hours after the rest of the unit.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Jul 2008)

Just have an answering machine. If the army really needs to find you, they'll send the MPs.  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (17 Jul 2008)

Run away gun said:
			
		

> but totally ignoring your phone because it is a work number that appears on the caller ID, as someone earlier in this thread mentioned,  is not the most advisable option



I've been in long enough to know when its advisable to ignore my phone when i see its work calling. Its that common sense thing you were talking about.


----------



## navymich (17 Jul 2008)

Run away gun said:
			
		

> As for a cell phone, no they are not required. If you are going away out of the area you will have to submit a leave pass, with a contact number you can be reached at. (hotel phone number, friend's house number etc) If you are the on duty pers you would be temp. issued a cellphone/pager.



It's not always possible to have a phone number on your leave pass.  If I'm on block leave, I don't always know when and where I'm going somewhere.  It's often spur of the moment.  I have a cell phone, so I do put that number on it (although as previously stated, you're not always guaranteed a signal, esp if you're camping in the middle of nowhere...or if you forget your charger!).  But not everyone has one.  What I've started to see on leave passes for a contact number is a license plate number.  You state that you'll be travelling throughout Ontario or such and put your plate number down.  If it's that urgent, you'll be found!


----------



## Sub_Guy (17 Jul 2008)

Run away gun said:
			
		

> I have seen young Ptes fry for showing up 1+ hours after the rest of the unit.



If they were "fried" I seriously doubt they had a legitimate reason for being late. If the young Pte was out shopping or away from his phone there is no reason why he should fry.

Surprise recalls were a rarity while I was a base brat, for some reason my parents both knew that the recall was coming, even from my Navy days those surprise recalls never happened.  Although the "snowball" in Lahr could have been a surprise, nothing like watching guys dropping kit bags down from the PMQ balcony and mobilizing at 2 am then coming back 6 weeks later.


----------



## Greymatters (17 Jul 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> If they were "fried" I seriously doubt they had a legitimate reason for being late. If the young Pte was out shopping or away from his phone there is no reason why he should fry.



There's always someone out there willing to 'fry' late arrivals, even when its not warranted.  Why? Either using them as an example to others or just because they can...


----------

